# Benji - Beagle x Cocker Sp, 1 year old



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Benji - Beagle x Cocker Sp, 1 year old


His Story: Has come through 2 homes where he succeeded in many ways, but both lacked understanding re his breed attributes.

Salient points: Beagle in looks, Cocker Spaniel more in body shape and temperament. Very compliant within pack of dogs and kennel situation. Versatile having lived successfully with children, cats, rabbits and another dog. Good natured, but food and toy focused easily managed with dog savvy people. To live with at least one other dog.

Advert: Benji - 1 yr old beauty, both in looks and temperament. He has the advantage of having grown up with children, another dog, cats and rabbits. The difficulty from his perspective is being a Beagle x Cocker Spaniel his breed attributes weren't fully understood. He lost his first home as 'too energetic' and second home as 'snapped the air for being too food centred and a little wilful. He has always received good care and presents as the 'much loved dog'.

Benji will meld well in a home with at least one other dog. He is good natured and very trainable due to his attentiveness with food. Lovely dog who has coped with complexities inherent in his life changes. He will do again. He is a treasure and with an understanding family will excel.

"Please note that this dog is currently in kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Benji - Beagle x Cocker Sp 1 yr Croydon Surrey kennelled.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Benji went into foster with a view to homing, but through no fault of his own and due to a change of the fosterers circumstances he has come back to kennels. Here is an update from his foster family ...

"As Lynne mentioned, through no fault of Benji's we had to return him to kennels, sods law reigned and the day after we took him in a change of circumstance within the family meant we could not give him the attention he needed. Myself and Sue were truly mortified, but there was no other option unfortunately. 

In the short time we had him with us, on walks and in the home, he was brilliant, he was obviously house trained prior to rescue, he pawed at the door when he needed to go out, and spent most of the evening lying on his blanket in the lounge within touching distance of someone. 

The issues surrounding toy and food possession havent come to light at all, although he definitely has a mind of his own and will ignore things if he can, a firm owner will help solve that.

Last week was one of my worst for a long time, and it was compounded by having to return this wonderful little fella. Whoever has the fortune to take him in will not regret it, he is an affectionate, friendly little dog and will give someone years of happiness".






Benji is still looking for a foster or forever home.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Heres some photos of Benji from his walk on Friday with one of our volunteer walkers, he is such a lovely dog.




























One more of the lovely boy yesterday with possibly a couple of girlfriends?! Couldn't you just swim in those eyes?


----------



## JodieS (Aug 22, 2009)

Is Benji still looking for a home? Where abouts are you? I am Hampshire

Is he neutered and vaccinated?

How is he left on his own? May have to be up to four hours.

How is he travelling in a car?

Please give me more info.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi there, yes Benji is still looking for a foster home or forever home. He is currently in kennels nr. Croydon and is looking for a home with another dog.

If you are able to consider offering that type of home, can you please complete our homing questionnaire on our website and e-mail it back to me at [email protected] and I will ask our rehomer to contact you directly.

Many thanks
Sharon


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Delighted to report that Benji has found his forever home!


----------

